# The Perfect Case For Me



## SnoopKatt (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey,
I have an Antec SOLO right now, and although I love it, I need more room for other components, so I might need to get a new case. I have:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 @ 2.66ghz (currently cooled with an Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro)
4GB DDR2 1066mhz (2x1GB Corsair Dominator, 2x1GB Kingston HyperX)
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
NVIDIA GeForce 9600GT 512MB (EVGA)
2 Samsung 1TB HDD's, 1 Maxtor 500GB HDD
Corsair 750W PSU
Samsung DVD Writer w/ Lightscribe
Auzentech DTS-Xplosion PCI Soundcard
TI Pinnacle Firewire Card

I also have a NorthQ Siberian Tiger that I'd like to install as well. It doesn't fit in the Antec case because of the reservoirs. I know it's not a serious high end WC solution, but I bought it because it cools better than my current cooler and I got a pretty good deal on it. 

I was thinking the Antec P183 case. I didn't want to go for the P193 because I don't want extra fans. The NZXT Hush would've worked, but again, it's unfortunately too small. What do you guys think? Are there any cases I'm overlooking?
Thank You!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 19, 2009)

NZXT M59 is a good case that the PSU mounts on the bottom and it has holes for water cooling in the back.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 19, 2009)

The Lancool PC-K62 offers the same without that brutally ugly front end.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 19, 2009)

I like how that actually put black on the back of the case, i hate seing an awesome high end full tower case and u see at the back all plain looking steel or aluminum, but yeah that case looks pretty awesome, the front aint too bad!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 19, 2009)

LOL @ don

I like the front end! it makes me think of transformers


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 19, 2009)

budget?


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 19, 2009)

I went from the Antec Solo to the Cooler Master 690 and have not once looked back.  Tremendous amount of room and fun to mod  Right now Newegg has it @ 69.99.  If your not into the curves then check out the Cooler Master 590 which is basically a 690 w/o the curves.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2009)

I dont know what your budget is, but I do have a nice assortment of cases for sale. Click the link in my sig if you care to look at what I currently have.

On a side not, and as suggested above, it will be much easier for us to help you with brand new cases if we know a price cap for your purchase.


----------



## SnoopKatt (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all the answers so quickly!

My water cooler is all internal, so it doesn't actually need any pipes going out of the computer.

My budget is about $100, but spending less is always a plus.

sneekypeet, how quiet are those cases you have? I've used the Cooler Master 922, and I thought it was just a tad too loud for my tastes.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2009)

Both the AzzA and the Scythe are more silent when running


----------



## SnoopKatt (Dec 19, 2009)

Hm, I like the AzzA case for all the room, and the Scythe is certainly tempting as well. I'd really prefer to sell my SOLO before I buy a case though. I haven't been here long enough to post yet haha, but yeah once I can for sure get that off my hands I'll consider it sneekypeet


----------

